# Harbor Ridge, ME



## Cooperboy (May 3, 2015)

Can anyone give me a review of Harbor Ridge resort in Southwest Harbor, Maine?  What do you think of that area in general for a family vacation (adults and teens)?  Thanks.


----------



## Glynda (May 3, 2015)

*SW Harbor..*



Cooperboy said:


> Can anyone give me a review of Harbor Ridge resort in Southwest Harbor, Maine?  What do you think of that area in general for a family vacation (adults and teens)?  Thanks.



Have not stayed at Harbor Ridge.  Wish we could be so lucky!  However, we have rented a cottage on Bass Harbor on down the road in Bernard, ME several times and love the area!  We pass through Southwest Harbor on our way to and from and often stop to shop, dine and look around.  It's a beautiful area and there is a lot to do on Mt Desert Island for adults and teens! Especially if you are active outdoors types!


----------



## winnipiseogee (May 3, 2015)

It depends on what the kids and family are looking to do.   We "borrowed" my uncles timeshare a couple of times and liked it so much we ended up buying 3 weeks ourselves.  Obviously I'm a fan of the resort and the area 

The resort is in a quiet little town with several great restaurants, a small but incredibly well stocked market and several little shops.   It's about an half hour drive from the hustle and bustle of Bar Harbor.

Acadia itself is great.  The national park is wonderful with lots to do and explore.  The carriage roads inside the park make for some really fun biking!  If the family/kids like to hike, bike, kayak explore etc Harbor Ridge is a nice fit.  If you all like to shop, go to the movies and be generally more civilized you might find Bar Harbor more attractive.

The units at Harbor Ridge set up nicely if the kids aren't too young.  You enter on the middle floor which has a bath, laundry, nicely equipped kitchen, living room and deck.  Upstairs is the master with a king bed, jacuzzi tub and private deck.  Downstairs is another full bath and bedroom with 2 queens.

If you have more specific questions I'd be happy to help but the big issue is if you will be happy with the Andy Griffin small town 50s feel of Southwest Harbor.


----------



## amycurl (May 3, 2015)

And, really, Bar Harbor is not that far, and has great movie theaters (including a newly-restored 1920s Art Deco one, and one that sells great pizza and beer along with movies,) and night life. One of my favorite restaurants on the island is Red Star, in SW Harbor. 

The National Park is huge, and is on both "sides" of the islands (the island is split almost up the center by a fjord.) There are great ranger-led activities for all ages. Outside of the park, there are cultural events almost every day, again for all ages.

I spent huge amounts of time on MDI in the summer as a teenager, and we always had something to do. (Winter, as a teenager, is a different matter....) My daughter, now 8, has spent 4-6 weeks on the island every summer since she was 5, and she and her Nana run out of days before they run out of things to do.

It's hard to snag a summer week there unless you place a request way in advance or rent from an owner (owners can rent their weeks through the resort, so it is also worth giving the office a call.) The resort is small, but nice and family-oriented.


----------



## MabelP (May 3, 2015)

MY REVIEW OF HARBOR RIDGE....
JUL
4
2010


I am a Marriott Owner who very rarely leaves that system. Harbor Ridge, with its beautiful setting, is a standout jewel in the world of timesharing. Southwest Harbor is absolutely beautiful . An ideallic setting with very kind, down to earth, classy townspeople. 

The front desk called to see if everything was fine when I didn't arrive on the Fourth. Upon arrival, I was greeted with much warmth. Complete explaination of units and activities in the area. Each unit has a special book made by Harbor Ridge with every possible question you might have answered for you.

The units are VERY large and immaculate. Kitchen is fully outfitted. Beautiful views of Southwest Harbor from both balconies. 

30890 MabelP

I have taken many vacations in my life, but this is one of my favorites. Standing on the top of Cadillac Mountain with my best friend and my sister (disabled at the time) was a very spiritual moment.


----------



## amycurl (May 3, 2015)

What a great review, Mabel. Thank you for sharing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glynda (May 4, 2015)

*Thurston's*

Thurston's Lobster Pound is just down the road in Bernard.  It's our favorite lobster pound on the island, actually of any we've been to.  We met a couple recently here in CHS and were talking about their trip to Bar Harbor last summer.  They only had a couple of days and asked at their bed and breakfast in Bar Harbor where to get the best lobster dinner.  They were sent across the island to Thurston's!  

We just enjoyed the scenery!  Whale watching.  Thunder Hole.  A sail boat ride.
Driving the back roads. Antique stores and galleries. The Whale Museum in Bar Harbor.  Our kids did the hiking, Acadia National Park exploration, etc.  With my mother in her 90's we took a more leisurely pace and all were happy!


----------



## tonyg (May 4, 2015)

Having stayed there many times, I do like the resort and the view from the decks. Haven't been there in about 10 years, but I go once or twice a year to the area and stay at Acadia Village in Ellsworth. It doesn't have the view of Harbor Ridge, but it is right in the town of Ellsworth and shopping is almost in walking distance. From what I hear, there is little difference in Lobster pounds and some reputations are a bit over the top. If you need any information, feel free to PM me as I have been there many times, my wife lived there and so did one of my stepsons and the other stepson still lives there. We also have relatives that live in and run a store in the area. Bar Harbor is kind of a tourist trap, tho it is nice to go there to see the cruise ships in the harbor or take a harbor cruise.


----------



## Art (May 5, 2015)

As for lobster,  Harbor Ridge Resort has a steamer  in each unit.

On  our recent visits,  the resort has had a lobsterman  contact who  was providing 1.5 lb lobsters for $6 each.  This required  a reservation since  he  only brought them once or twice a  week.

In addition, it was possible to buy  lobster for $3.99 per  pound in Southwest  Harbor.

We will be  using one of  our Harbor Ridge  weeks over Labor Day and I hope  the the lobster situation  is as  it was. Freshly  cooked lobster in the unit is hard to beat.

Art


----------



## Deb from NC (May 6, 2015)

Glynda said:


> Thurston's Lobster Pound is just down the road in Bernard.  It's our favorite lobster pound on the island, actually of any we've been to.
> 
> 
> Ditto !  We stayed at Harbor Ridge a few years ago.  Loved the resort, the area and Thurston's.  I'm ready to go back


----------



## brucelme (May 24, 2015)

*Owner's View*

We have owned at Harbor Ridge for over a decade. My wife and I are very familiar with the area and live about 90 minutes away. We are also part of Harbor Artisans, a small craft coop in Southwest Harbor. MDI is a wonderful island with distinct communities. Mt. Desert, Somesville, Bass Harbor, Tremont, and Seals Cove on the west side of Somes Sound (the Quiet Side) are small, friendly villages. Southwest Harbor is a short walk or a 5-minute drive from the resort. Bass Harbor is the ferry terminal for the outlying islands (Swans Island, the Cranberry Isles, etc.). The east side is mostly Acadia National Park and the towns of Bar Harbor and Northeast Harbor. Bar Harbor is more of a tourist destination with lots of shops, restaurants with live music, cruise ships, whale watching cruises, and more. Northeast Harbor (across the sound from Southwest Harbor) is a nice place to visit with older fancy homes and a famous meeting house in the center of town. Acadia National Park takes up the majority of Mount Desert Island and is, in my opinion, the nicest national park in the eastern USA. The park loop road is a wonderful drive and the drive to the top of Cadillac Mountain provides great views of the coastal islands and mountains. The park contains great hiking trails, lakes, marsh walks, and the famous carriage roads for hiking, riding, or cross country skiing in winter. Don't forget to stop at the Jordan Pond House for tea and popovers.


----------



## tonyg (May 24, 2015)

There was path from the resort down to a apartment complex at the end of a street. Nice shortcut for a walk to downtown.


----------



## RFW (May 31, 2015)

We have been owners at Harbor Ridge for many years. We were fortunate enough to purchase reasonable resales of an odd and an even week in alternating years, after a number of years of renting from an owner and exchanging into the area via II, to either Harbor Ridge or Acadia Village.

I cannot add too much to the very thorough and thoughtful discussions and recommendations above. Harbor Ridge is a very well managed and maintained family friendly resort. It is evident that the manager takes pride in her job. I suggest you attend the wine and cheese event early in the week where you can get lots of good recommendations from other guests, owners and the resort staff. 

If it is not offered at check in (they sometimes forget when they are busy on check in days), be sure to ask for the restaurant discount card, which provides for a 10% discount at a number of local spots. All are good.  

I will say that we are in the minority that prefer Trenton Bridge Lobster Pound over Thurstons. Thurstons is great, with beautiful harbor views. We prefer the lobster at Trenton Bridge, where they cook the lobsters using seawater boiling over wood fires, notwithstanding the busy roadside location.

If you enjoy kayaking, and if you have never been to the area, there are a number of guided sea kayaking vendors in the area, including one in Southwest Harbor. However, you can also just go on your own by renting kayaks at www.nationalparkcanoerental.com where you can spend the day (or half day) on Long Pond.

As mentioned above, there are hiking trails on both "sides" of Mt. Desert Island. In the past, the Southwest Harbor-Tremont Chamber of Commerce (www.acadiachamber.com) distributed a free Quiet Side map of hiking trails.  The most thorough guide to the outdoor activities in the area, including hiking and biking trails, that I am aware of is "Discover Acadia National Park" by Jerry and Marcy Monkman, published by the Appalachian Mountain Club. If your local library does not have it, try Amazon.

I will try to help if you have any questions. Feel free to contact me via Private Message. Enjoy!


----------



## RLS50 (Aug 25, 2022)

Anyone have current thoughts on Harbor Ridge at the end of May / early June?    Would that be a good time for mainly hiking / sightseeing?


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 26, 2022)

That time would be fine.  Traffic would be heavy Memorial week.  I own a mid-June week there, but have always traded.  PM if interested.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 26, 2022)

Some restaurants may still be closed. The black flies will be out, so just be sure to pack your bug spray. But the crowds will be less and the weather should be lovely. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonygraz@iwon.com (Aug 26, 2022)

I would go in early June. MDI is pretty quiet except for Bar Harbor. We were frequent exchangers into Harbor Ridge, but as family finally just about disappeared from the island, we rarely go there any more. Spent 10 weeks or so at Harbor Ridge and then began staying in Ellsworth at Acadia Village Resort instead.


----------

